# Need help with sealskin fur



## kemrefarms

I recently picked up an awesome find at the thrift store, an older sealskin coat from the 40's with the purpose of making something else out of it. I dissasembled it and while parts of it are very good, other parts have become very "dry" to where it tears like paper. Is there anything I can do to recondition it so that wont happen? I also pulled out a pair of "slippers" made out of some animal fur I had stored to reuse and had to wash them as the mice did their thing, and same thing, parts of it started seperating into many peices. thanks for your help.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Lay your sealskin flat on the table, place a damp towel over it, roll it up, stick it in a plastic bag and let the moisture penetrate. Once it's completely moistened thoroughly rub Neetsfoot oil into the damp skin with the palm of your hands. It doesn't take a lot and be sure not to get it in the fur. You can find Neetsfoot oil at most hardware stores and many shoe stores.
It sounds like those skins are pretty old and fragile so when you line the project you plan to make, make the lining just a tad bit smaller than the skin. That waywhen the finished project is stressed, the pressure will be on the lining and not the hide. Sometimes I'll glue a fragile hide to a piece of thin leather before I make something with it but you still need to replace the lost oils. 
Be sure to use a leather needle and artificial sinew when you sew your project, a regular sewing needle and thread will tear the fragile edges of your hide.

Next time you clean dirty fur make a solution of warm water with some grated fels naptha soap, wash, rinse and rub the skin with neetsfoot while it's still wet.


----------



## kemrefarms

Thanks!!! sure appreciate the help, ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## goodhors

I would NOT use Neatsfoot oil on sealskin, which is thin anyway. I would go with something gentler, like Lexol conditioner or some of the other kinds of conditioners. Ask for something that would work for gloves.

Neatsfoot is NOT the same stuff used years ago. It is different and is not that kind to even heavy leather. To me, it feels nasty on my hands and skin. Leather is dried skin, so it should have conditioners that won't overload the cells of that skin.

Have you tried calling a tannery, asking what they might suggest to keep thin leather flexible and soft? I have heard good things about the Buck's County tanners where people send in their sheep and deer hides, might be a place to call and ask questions.

I would NEVER recommend Neatsfoot Oil or Compound on delicate leather or even a harness. Again, try rubbing it on YOUR skin, feels like 3-In-One Oil to me, not good for any leather products.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

goodhors said:


> I would NOT use Neatsfoot oil on sealskin, which is thin anyway. I would go with something gentler, like Lexol conditioner or some of the other kinds of conditioners. Ask for something that would work for gloves.
> 
> Neatsfoot is NOT the same stuff used years ago. It is different and is not that kind to even heavy leather. To me, it feels nasty on my hands and skin. Leather is dried skin, so it should have conditioners that won't overload the cells of that skin.
> 
> Have you tried calling a tannery, asking what they might suggest to keep thin leather flexible and soft? I have heard good things about the Buck's County tanners where people send in their sheep and deer hides, might be a place to call and ask questions.
> 
> I would NEVER recommend Neatsfoot Oil or Compound on delicate leather or even a harness. Again, try rubbing it on YOUR skin, feels like 3-In-One Oil to me, not good for any leather products.


To each his own, but I've use neetsfoot oil in my tanning process and to soften hides for more than 25 years. In fact I have a parka that old still great shape and hides at least 20 years old I've not gotten around to using, softened with neetsfoot and still fine.
I find neetsfoot penetrates completely into a damp or wet hide while many other conditioners just sit on the surface and stay greasy. I wonder if you're using too much. And the sealskins I have are anything but delicate. Mink & marten are thin but sealskin is tough, nearly as thick as a black bear hide, at least the seals up here are. Did you get hold of a piece that had been sanded too much?

Everyone has their favorite methods, kemrefarms. The idea is to replace the natural oils lost in the tanning process.


----------



## kemrefarms

I will let you know how this turns out. Yes, everyone has their own opinion and I was hoping to run into some folks here that have experience with this sort of thing, so all opinions matter to me!!!


----------

